# Dead chicken



## bouie55 (Sep 22, 2012)

We found one of our Rhode Island Reds dead today. For no apparent reason. They don't free range, they are totally enclosed outside and in. She was only a year old. Didn't find any wounds or blood. We are wondering if anyone could give us some insight on how this could happen?


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

Sometimes it just happens and we never really know the reason. Some breeds of chickens do not have long life spans, and chickens of all breeds can be born with congenital defects that prevent a long life, or they develop a hidden malady that contributes to sudden heart failure, reproductive issues or cancer,etc. 

This is why chickens don't make ideal pets, really...one, they are at the bottom of the food chain, and, two, they don't live long lives ordinarily and especially now that there are so many poor genetics in the poultry stock of America. 

Sometimes...it just happens,,, and that's all there is to say about that.


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

But having said that, check the others for weight, and make sure no one has mites. Maybe a nice dose of yogurt for everyone!!!


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Sorry for your loss. =( I had this happen to one of my RIR's a few days before her 1 year birthday. She was healthy weight, no signs or symptoms of being ill, running around the yard with the rest of them (I have pics I had taken of her hours before she passed). When I went out to see them and take care of them before leaving for work, she was dead on the floor. It was devastating to me being they are fed the best of everything, and tucked in so tight at night to keep them safe. (These girls are my pets and loved dearly.) Run is enclosed completely. She had no mites or any other wounds. Like Bee said, sometimes they have congenital defects and we have no way of knowing that. Now little over 3 years later, the other 2 RIR's I had gotten at the same time, continue to be fine. Abbie is as sassy as ever and Chloe as sweet as ever.


----------



## bouie55 (Sep 22, 2012)

Thanks so much for all your info. We take the best care of them , it's just so sad when one of your pets die.


----------

